# 67 gto centre link...are they different to 65 or 68



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi....my mechanic suspects that my centre link may not be the correct one....Does anybody know what is difference between the 64-65, 66-67, & 68-72 GTO centre link, other than the thickness?? he feels that the small arms connected to the centre link are not pointing dead straight ahead and this is possibly because the centre link is not the right one, possibly i have a centre link off a 68 or 65 gto....but are they different ?...thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Bump. Moved to proper location......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

fiesta62 said:


> hi....my mechanic suspects that my centre link may not be the correct one....Does anybody know what is difference between the 64-65, 66-67, & 68-72 GTO centre link, other than the thickness?? he feels that the small arms connected to the centre link are not pointing dead straight ahead and this is possibly because the centre link is not the right one, possibly i have a centre link off a 68 or 65 gto....but are they different ?...thanks


The steering arms should not be "pointing dead straight ahead" they are slightly tilted inward to allow clearance for the brake drums and backing plates.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

05GTO said:


> The steering arms should not be "pointing dead straight ahead" they are slightly tilted inward to allow clearance for the brake drums and backing plates.


ok great then i think car is ok.....thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

run search, the center link differences are discussed in a previous thread.


----------

